# Forget features, I need reliable!



## Kinibo (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello everyone. 

I would like to ask you what the general consensus is on the most reliable brands of snowblowers available. In particular, I have my eye on the Cub Cadet 22" or 24" model. It has a great set of features, is well reviewed on another site, and comes recommended to me by a coworker.

However, I live in a small town with only one repair shop at the moment (which doesn't look like it's going to be around much longer) , so what's really important to me is to get a machine that will still be running for me 10 years from now, optimistically speaking. 

Most of the comments I've read about the Club Cadet line talk only about performance, which is generally good. What I haven't seen much of is how rugged and reliable they tend to be. The only comment that stood out for me is one that recommended NOT getting any blower that's yellow, which this one is, of course. I'm hoping you fine folks can help steer me in the right direction.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## SnowRemovalFan (Oct 12, 2013)

I would say the general opinion is ARIENS, TORO, and HONDA. You will get fans for all 3.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, it depends on quite a few things. 

Such as:
Single or two stage

How much area do you have to clear, how does terrain lie, and what it is

And the most important question, budget

More than enough folks are willing to help or suggest, but the more information that is given, the more specific model/brand can be offered.


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

I think perhaps regardless of requirements, SnowRemoval's suggestions still hold true. Unless of course he's in Canada, then you can throw Yamaha into the mix.


----------



## SnowRemovalFan (Oct 12, 2013)

GreatCanadian said:


> I think perhaps regardless of requirements, SnowRemoval's suggestions still hold true. Unless of course he's in Canada, then you can throw Yamaha into the mix.


I agree.  But if you are thinking of getting a single-stage than I would say it would be (1) Toro, (2) Honda, and (3) Ariens since the Arien's single-stage is so new.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Kinibo! I would suggest that you go to a store that sells Cub Cadet and then find one that sells Toro or Ariens or if you can afford it Honda. Grab a front corner of the blower housing on each and see for yourself how much flex there is. Grab ahold of the augers on each and see how much slop or play there is. Try a few more tests such as these and you'll be able to see why we like the brands that we like.
Good luck.
Larry


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I wouldn't ignore Simplicity either.

In the case of any brand you want to be looking at the top tier machines, commonly pro or commercial models. You can get the smallest in the family but you want to be in the top of the line. Otherwise you will get something made to compete with all of the other throwaway stuff.

Pete


----------



## Kinibo (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank you very much for your replies, everyone. Apologies for not being more clear on my situation.

I have a driveway that's about 20' x 30' wide and I'm definitely getting a dual stage model.

The blower that caught my eye was this one from Home Depot, as it lands pretty nicely into my price range of about $1000: Cub Cadet | Cub Cadet 24 Inch Snowblower | Home Depot Canada

I'm getting the impression from your responses that the Club Cadet isn't coming highly recommended from people in the know, aka you guys 

Perhaps my question should be, can I get a decent reliable machine in the $1000 price range?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

It's not that the Cub/MTD/Huskee/nearly ever store brand shy of Sears, are terrible machines. They do indeed offer a lot of creature comforts for the price. 

But some of those very things that are attractive, may be problematic down the road. Specifically the chute and joystick. The chute is plastic, that may be prone to fracture if you were to ingest ice into the impeller. The joystick is linked via cables that are open to the control surfaces, that could become corroded, or gummed with lubricant. I would also add that joystick axis are plastic, with no real way to lubricate them. 

That all said, if Home Depot is your preferred store, then I'd check out the Ariens. 

Ariens | Compact 24 Inch 2-Stage Sno-Thro Snowblower | Home Depot Canada

Sealed cable controls, with a rod that turns the chute. 
Metal chute. 
Does not have the hand warmers, and I am not knowledgeable enough to say if they can be added. 
And it does not have the wheel steering. (I would look at the Cub in person, to see the relatively small cables that control that operation.) 

Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I like the list of features on it but I think I'd go for the Toro (+$100).
Higher customer review rating and more of them.
Briggs engine and it's bigger and +2" on the auger.
No hand warmers :-(
TORO | Toro Power Max 826 OE Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snowblower | Home Depot Canada


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Even the top of the line Sears Craftsman machines and the Cub Cadet 3x are not all that bad either per Snow blowerdirect website customer reviews. I do not necessarily Hate on all MTD products just the really bottom end stuff they make is flimsy. I agree Yamaha, Honda, and Ariens are top of the line snow blowers but will cost you more than other brands. I would suggest the Deluxe Ariens since the 28 inch model has the auto-turn and can be had for less than $1000 and is of real good quality for a decent price. The Platinum series gives you bigger tires and a larger engine so if you get lots of snow they could be a real good deal at about $400 or more than a base Deluxe model. I would suggest a wheeled machine unless you get tons of snow like over 100+ inches a year or have a steep grade to the area you are blowing than a tracked machine will offer a little better traction. Keep in mind that they are harder to move than a wheeled version and basically you need to start and run them to move them unlike the wheeled models which can be moved easily.


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

I have the Ariens Platinum 30. Next door neighbor has the Ariens Deluxe 28. Our average annual snowfall is 132 inches, so we certainly get to use them. His machine performs just as good as mine, and I have no advantage over him when we're clearing up after a storm. The only difference is he paid quite a bit less for his! His machine is about 5 to 7 years old and has been trouble free. Mine is only a year old, so I can't really comment on it's reliability. I would buy the Deluxe over the Platinum in a heartbeat.


----------



## JSteinhoff (Oct 6, 2013)

Features are what make a brand reliable, or not
Honda=Hydrostatic drive, commercial grade motor.
In a class by themselves, or waste time and money on
all the Chinese crap.
Happy hunting!


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Everyone knows Honda makes a great machine. That doesn't mean that the rest are crap, or waste of time and money. To me, paying outrageous prices that honda charges (for all their equipment) is a waste of money. There are snowblowers from the 70's that are still throwing snow, and they're not Honda. I'd call that pretty impressive. I'm not saying that you wasted your money on a Honda. I'd buy one used if I could find a decent deal, but never new.


----------

